# America's fat because of Agriculture



## stitchcounting (Apr 18, 2013)

I came across this thing on tumblr about paleo diet. It sounded familiar so i clicked. This was the part that made NO SINCE TO ME>
http://25.media.tumblr.com/dda0918aca0deb368a765301eb7cb35b/tumblr_ml7mm8iUzc1rbybp4o2_1280.png

If anything America is fat because of a lack of education, low salaries, subsidized corn and soybeans and the crazy way animals are raised in industrial farming.
How do paleos get their food if they are against farming? They hunt for it? Doubt most paleos are rich white people working in offices with fancy voss water. 
I'm sure im perching to the chorus* but i needed to react some way. 

ohh please excuse my writing mistakes, i don't like to reread online.... this aint literature class


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

Right on.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 18, 2013)

My son does a modified paleo diet and his biggest lament is that so few farmers raise grass fed livestock in his area.  He'd laugh at that article...it is ridiculous!  He has yet to find anyone selling free range chicken and eggs too.


----------



## stitchcounting (Apr 18, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> My son does a modified paleo diet and his biggest lament is that so few farmers raise grass fed livestock in his area.  He'd laugh at that article...it is ridiculous!  He has yet to find anyone selling free range chicken and eggs too.


Wow really!? in nyc grass fed free range humane blah blah is all the rage now. and i think most are BS.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2013)

America is fat because of Agriculture.

People in Africa and other 3rd world countries are poor because of Agriculture also.

There was a thread one time on another forum that starts with Backyard where a poster said that people in other countries were hungry because off all of the corn and soybeans we used to feed livestock animals in this country.

He was dead wrong.  

Want me to explain the real reason?

I don't think I have time tonight.  It's past my bedtime.


----------



## ourflockof4 (Apr 19, 2013)

The reason America is fat is because we are an addaptive species. That & we are teaching our younger generation to be lazy. It's more of a society issue then anything else. People complain about education & low wage butthey are not willing to put in the hard work & long hours to further themselves. They look for goverment handouts instead. Our society/goverment doesn't want rich & poor people, they want everyone to be equal. The smart, rich white people with office jobs drinking voss water have to support the poor peoples bad choices as they keep on having kids they cant afford just they get a bigger check from the goverment all while they work under the table so they can qualify for food stamps that they use to buy steak & lobster that the average hard working American cant afford.

How "factory farms" raise there animals is all about dollars. We raise our meat in the most cost effective way because the average American can't, or isn't willing to pay the premium for a "more human" system. The average American is so clueless on how agriculture actually works. It always seem that the most un-educated people complain the most, and the loudest, so that is what people hear.

"subsidized corn and soybeans" - since you know so much about agriculture, please explain to me how this works.

"and the crazy way animals are raised in industrial farming." - Go talk to one of these farmers that are making us fat & ask him what he is feeding his animals. AI can just about promise you that he will know exactly what is in his feed ration, and they are all natural items. Now go look at what you ate today & look at the ingredents. If you can even pronounce then I doubt you know what they are, and they sure aren't natural.

America is fat from junk food. 

America is fat from sitting on our #sses for too long. 

America is fat because we live in an instant society, knowbody wants to wait for good, whole food to cook. 

America is fat because society in general is lazy. Go find me a teenage kid that want to get up at 6am to feed hogs & cattle, then jump on a hay wagon & bale hay in 90 deg heat all day long, then unload those 60 lb bales into the barn until way after dark, only stopping for a few quick meals & for evening chores. IT ISN'T GOING To HAPPEN. The vast majority of the younger generation is lazy & doesn't want to work that hard. Are you willing to do it? I'm only 31 & I can see a huge difference in todays teenagers. It's very sad & disheartening.

America is fat because that is the direction our socialist goverment leads us. Too many people can no longer think for themself, and believe whatever the goverment tells them. 

So no, modern ag is not the problem, it's society. I can tear your statement apart more if you would like?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 19, 2013)

I personally agree with everything *ourflockof4* said.  

But I wanted to add, and no disrespect intended *stitchcounting*;  We now also live in a society where many take no responsibility for their own actions.  ie:  What they buy, what they cook, what they put in their mouths.  It is much, much easier to blame someone else.


----------



## ourflockof4 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry for the rant, but it just makes my blood boil when someone from Manhatten tells me I'm raising animals wrong, and so is every other livestock producer. Have you ever been to a farm? Or just watch the videos PETA & HSUS sent to you? 

Do you know what my crazy Friday night consisted of last week? I got home from working a 9 hour day at my day job & picking some parts up on the way home for our baler. As I pulled in the drive I noticed one of the cows that had been showing signs of calving out laying in the pasture, which she rarely does. I changed my close real quick & ran out there to check on her & found 2 huge hooves & a tongue hanging out & the bag was broke. After fighting the mud for 15 min trying to get her into the barn I decided we just needed to pull the calf right there, right now. My wife, bless her soul, didn't even get a chance to change. She just threw her bibs & boots on & came to help. 30 minutes later we were both full of mud & birthing fluid but had a healthy 120 lb bull calf. The calf wouldn't nurse though so we spent the rest of the night hand milking the cow & trying to give the calf a bottle. Didn't get in the house until after 11:30pm, and since my day started at 4:30 am it has a long day. But you know what, I would do it all over again today.

What do you thing all of the ranchers are going through out west right now? They try to calve out on green grass, usually in the March-May range. Well, there is snow on the ground out there right now. Do you know how many ranchers are picking up calves out of snow drifts today & putting them in the cab of their $40k work trucks to warm up the calf & keep it alive? Do you know how many farmers are running themselfs ragged right now fighting the mud, snow, flood waters, ect. just to keep there livestock healthy & alive? Do you know how many guys that run those evil feed lots are spending tons of extra time & money to keep their livestock healthy even though they know they will never recoup the cost of the extra bedding they are using. 

Most Americans have no clue what a livestock producer goes through to raise our meat & dairy. How much pride they take in their animals, and the extent they go through to keep them happy & healthy.

I, personally, don't like the "factory farm" model that Americans have required to provide "cheap food" for the table, so I raise all my own meat. That is my choice, but the system is not the problem. Right now you are lucky to make $50 per head raising cattle in a feed lot, maybe $100 if your lucky, but that doesn't figure in any equipment cost. Hog producers are losing $10-30 per head right now raising in a hog barn. They raise them this way because it is the most cost affective way to put meat on peoples plates. They could raise them out on pasture, but that would cost more to do, and require most land. Land is very expensive right now, and there isn't a market for the higher priced meat.

I agree with the post above. Society & accountablity are the problem, no one is able to accept that. Nobody is able to accept THEY are the problem. They are too busy pointing fingure & blaming someone else for there problem.

So, flame away, but this IS reality.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 19, 2013)

ourflockof4 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the rant, but it just makes my blood boil when someone from Manhatten tells me I'm raising animals wrong, and so is every other livestock producer. Have you ever been to a farm? Or just watch the videos PETA & HSUS sent to you?
> 
> Do you know what my crazy Friday night consisted of last week? I got home from working a 9 hour day at my day job & picking some parts up on the way home for our baler. As I pulled in the drive I noticed one of the cows that had been showing signs of calving out laying in the pasture, which she rarely does. I changed my close real quick & ran out there to check on her & found 2 huge hooves & a tongue hanging out & the bag was broke. After fighting the mud for 15 min trying to get her into the barn I decided we just needed to pull the calf right there, right now. My wife, bless her soul, didn't even get a chance to change. She just threw her bibs & boots on & came to help. 30 minutes later we were both full of mud & birthing fluid but had a healthy 120 lb bull calf. The calf wouldn't nurse though so we spent the rest of the night hand milking the cow & trying to give the calf a bottle. Didn't get in the house until after 11:30pm, and since my day started at 4:30 am it has a long day. But you know what, I would do it all over again today.
> 
> ...


Wasn't quite sure who you were ranting on.  Since I'm not in Manhattan, I guess it wasn't me.

The OP is a teenager, and I dont' think she intended to offend you.

I agree with what you said that American's are fat due to lifestyle choices, not what farmers produce.

My comment regarding how agriculture leads to poverty in other countries was directed towards farm policy.  Specifically agricultural subsidies in the U.S., Western Europe, and Japan.  It's 

It's a simple matter of economics.


----------



## stitchcounting (Apr 19, 2013)

Whoa ! This wasn't what i expected to see when I check my email today....
First, can you explain to me how does being from Manhattan affect anything?

Have I been to a farm? 
yes i have and i loved it. I've been to a farm where 300 cows are feed grass on 6 pastures i believe, and chickens are free to walk around and eat what they please.

and you wanted me to explain the corn and soy bean crap. how corn and soy is so easy and cheap to grow, thats what put into the junk food that sold in food deserts across america, thats what animals that are meant to eat grass or browse are also feed. 

Alsooo, it's crazy that you assume i've never been to a farm a second on my journal and thats the most i talk about. PETA and all thoses vegan people videos are comedy to me. why? because those videos are factory farms, not farms where the farmers and workers care about the health and life of the animal. these vegan companies make it seem like ALL animals are raised that way. And I KNOW thats not true.

I was putting this up not to offend anyone, but just to show the crazy thoughts some people have about the ag business and people. It's shocking that in BYH i'm being called out for being a teenager and from manhattan. Things i'm already used to because i tend to being where no other Stitch has been. 

oh, and sorry *ourflockof4*, i will *not* flame away. I've through alot and i know how to stand my ground. I'm here to educate the farmers about the crazy city people that WANT to farm to have meat that cames from animals that see sunlight and grass. That are petted and loved.


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2013)

In order for this topic to continue the use of profanity and talk of PETA must stop.  Please remember that ALL forum rules apply to this and every area of the forum.  Thank you.


----------



## stitchcounting (Apr 19, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> In order for this topic to continue the use of profanity and talk of PETA must stop.  Please remember that ALL forum rules apply to this and every area of the forum.  Thank you.


Yes sorry, I just saw your message.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

America is not fat because of Agriculture.  We (general population) are fat because we are DISCONNECTED from agriculture.  

The overly processed foods that don't resemble real food is the issue.  Our food choices and where we source our food is the issue.  Agriculture is surely not the problem.  The problem lies in the ignorance of the population about where their food comes from and what is truly healthy.

FWIW I don't know any paleo people who are against farming...? Most are farmers, gardeners or people who are careful about where they source their foods. They buy locally.  I  know a TON of paleo/vegan/vegetarians.  I am in the process of moving towards paleo myself due to an autoimmune disease I was recently diagnosed with.

In addition, there is all kind of stupid junk posted online. I wouldn't base my thoughts off of this one poorly presented poster.


----------



## stitchcounting (Apr 19, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> America is not fat because of Agriculture.  We (general population) are fat because we are DISCONNECTED from agriculture.
> 
> The overly processed foods that don't resemble real food is the issue.  Our food choices and where we source our food is the issue.  Agriculture is surely not the problem.  The problem lies in the ignorance of the population about where their food comes from and what is truly healthy.


OMG YESSSS! i've forgot about that. especially here in MANHATTAN people for the most part are disconnected from where their food comes from. 
Just the other day my sister and i passed by a live meat market  and she said because they kill the animal around people and we see their blood, "places like theses should be illegal". i then went on a rant on where would her chicken she 'needs' in every meal would come from?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

stitchcounting said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is rediculous. I would be fascinated by that market.  

I know a few people who have chickens, but don't eat their eggs. They will eat store bought eggs though.  Makes ZERO sense to me.


----------



## stitchcounting (Apr 19, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> stitchcounting said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what?! the market should be a lil more sanitary and i wish that people should see the animal being killed, why? to reconnect people with their meat.


----------



## Cricket (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep, you were preaching to the (somewhat cranky!) choir, but it's probably a more diverse choir than you realize.  Have you read "Omnivore's Dilemma'"?  It might give you a broader insight on how many different aspects there are to both industrial and non-industrial farming.  (or why mentioning the word 'organic' can be considered flaming--that was new to me!).

Good luck with your dreams!  (Are you a knitter or a crocheter?)


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 19, 2013)

An old farmer once said to me, "When have you seen a fat Amish person?"

OK, I did see a few Amish women who were middle-aged and no longer nubile, but they certainly weren't obese.

They farm, and their method of farming burns a lot of calories.


----------



## stitchcounting (Apr 19, 2013)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> An old farmer once said to me, "When have you seen a fat Amish person?"
> 
> OK, I did see a few Amish women who were middle-aged and no longer nubile, but they certainly weren't obese.
> 
> They farm, and their method of farming burns a lot of calories.


Ahahha


----------



## stitchcounting (Apr 19, 2013)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Yep, you were preaching to the (somewhat cranky!) choir, but it's probably a more diverse choir than you realize.  Have you read "Omnivore's Dilemma'"?  It might give you a broader insight on how many different aspects there are to both industrial and non-industrial farming.  (or why mentioning the word 'organic' can be considered flaming--that was new to me!).
> 
> Good luck with your dreams!  (Are you a knitter or a crocheter?)


I've herd it mentioned before but I haven't read. I am a crocheter AND a knitter.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pender, I encourage you to look into the paleo diet...it may help you feel so much better!!!  My son has been on the paleo diet now for several years for health reasons and feels so much better!!!  I tried it full tilt, and had a terrible carb crash in public...I need bread in my diet...not yucko bread...I make our bread with homegrown veggies and oatmeal and flax added and whole wheat flour...if you do make your own, Bosch makes a really good wheat mill...mine has been used alot for over 15 years and still going strong.

No wheat grown in the South here, but when my Dad visits he brings me a pillow case or two of cleaned wheat from the Saskatchewan prairie.  

With your immune problems...yes...do try the paleo diet.  Really hope it helps you!!!

And to Stitch...I know your intention was to show how some city people see agriculture...and I know that you really want to be out in the country one day, and I believe you will!!!!  Keep dreaming...dreams do come true if you work at making them happen 

I have faith in you kiddo!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Pender, I encourage you to look into the paleo diet...it may help you feel so much better!!!  My son has been on the paleo diet now for several years for health reasons and feels so much better!!!  I tried it full tilt, and had a terrible carb crash in public...I need bread in my diet...not yucko bread...I make our bread with homegrown veggies and oatmeal and flax added and whole wheat flour...if you do make your own, Bosch makes a really good wheat mill...mine has been used alot for over 15 years and still going strong.
> 
> No wheat grown in the South here, but when my Dad visits he brings me a pillow case or two of cleaned wheat from the Saskatchewan prairie.
> 
> ...


I am working on it! I've been slowly making the change for about a year now. I cheat a lot but I just love food too much to pass up certain things. I think once my garden is in full swing, it will be much easier for me.  

I do love bread though. Sourdough...oh so delicious  There are a lot of good paleo bread recipes but nothing beats sourdough.


----------

